# Hawthorne Village Silver Moon Express



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2010)

I am hoping someone can help guide me. I have a Hawthorn Village - The Silver Moon Express train set. It has never been used. Comes in a cardboard case with 3 slide out drawers. There is a locomotive and 11 different cars, Track, Controller and probably other things that I have no idea what they are. Everything is still wrapped in plastic so I'm sure it has never been taken out of the box. This was given to me years ago and has been in the closet. It is a shame that it isn't with someone who can appreciate it. If someone could guide me as to what exactly this set is and it's worth and where I could go about advertising it. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dawn said:


> I am hoping someone can help guide me. I have a Hawthorn Village - The Silver Moon Express train set. It has never been used. Comes in a cardboard case with 3 slide out drawers. There is a locomotive and 11 different cars, Track, Controller and probably other things that I have no idea what they are. Everything is still wrapped in plastic so I'm sure it has never been taken out of the box. This was given to me years ago and has been in the closet. It is a shame that it isn't with someone who can appreciate it. If someone could guide me as to what exactly this set is and it's worth and where I could go about advertising it. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks!


On30 trains are what they are almost O scale, but run on HO track.

yours goes for around $70 per issue, I don't see 11 issues though.

a link for you check it out,
http://www.bradfordexchange.com/pro...on_Express_Wolf_Art_Electric_Train_Collection

Hope this helped a little.


----------



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help. It is definitely the Silver Moon Express listed at 
the Bradford Exchange site. There are more cars than the described 3 issues 
and they are not duplicates. They also come in a case fitted for all the 
cars and track. So they must have been a special offer? How can I value 
their worth and where would I sell them?
Thanks so much for your insite as I am lost when it comes to these trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dawn said:


> Thanks for your help. It is definitely the Silver Moon Express listed at
> the Bradford Exchange site. There are more cars than the described 3 issues
> and they are not duplicates. They also come in a case fitted for all the
> cars and track. So they must have been a special offer? How can I value
> ...



Hmmm the link I gave you won't load now?

I guess they are not that old as they are still listing them.

What would you want now that you know their value? edit,$70 per issue x 11 but I doubt if you will get the full value.

I have one older Bradford exchange issue. The Freedom train. Nice

You can try here if you want.

E bay? put a buy it now price?

Craigs list? 
but take cash only, don't let anyone in your house and buy a money marker check pen.
lot of ripoff people out there!

I say e bay and paypal are a safe way.

Do you have any hobby shops around, sometimes they will display them and if they sell they get a commission.


----------

